# Post your favorite reggae music?



## Zion17 (Oct 29, 2009)

Everyone get a list goin of your favorite reggae music. 

My favorite would have to be Rebelution, the Marleys and Indubious


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

Amazing person.

[youtube]2j6uXOfgWz8[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]HvrYgcsC09k[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]jrn24a1Z6vs[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]EOqeiSqRP9s[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]2N2px3sL6sI[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]Hse3A9G0WnA[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]wyr6yX30NIw[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]H7idbUG393g[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 30, 2009)

[youtube]UMBlMMGxfpw[/youtube]


----------



## PootsNACan (Nov 1, 2009)

One of my radio listening (Sirius or XM) friends who understands my affections for reggae music recently introduced me to Mishka. His music tends to bevery mellow and at first, caused me to dislike his sound, but through boredom with the new music, I gave him several more glances. Many of the songs off his new album keep the mind swaying. Check him out on imeem.com.


----------



## Brazko (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNnEuZglKrU

[youtube]FNnEuZglKrU[/youtube]


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mmAuHieD7Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSCMe7bti5g&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYbRzuqCN1Q&feature=related

Nobody knows reggae like I know reggae...........


----------



## Brazko (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEJLrNG1Vow


[youtube]bEJLrNG1Vow[/youtube]


----------



## Brazko (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFEvdWHK7GA

[youtube]yFEvdWHK7GA[/youtube]


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yaaaa thats what im talking about!!!! Its on....That Barrington is a jam my brotha...


----------



## RSTFRi (Nov 2, 2009)

Burning Spear is a great artist, as well as a Rastafarian historian.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOhBOdxO6Hg

Kaya is one of Bob Marley's less well-known albums, I'm not sure why, it's personally my favorite.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JUm_Y0R6Og

Black Uhuru is more like alternative reggae than straight reggae.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j349xqmofdE

Barrington Levy iz more of a dancehall reggae style.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYnpuyXNcGM
Enjoy.


----------



## Brazko (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEv-aXRpGVg


[youtube]UEv-aXRpGVg[/youtube]


----------



## zelfna90 (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rebelution+green+to+black&search_type=&aq=2s&oq=rebelation


----------



## TheBlazehero (Nov 3, 2009)

This one is a classic for sure:

live version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie_dQqqAsUk

album version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe-BV7OYepI


----------



## wa do dem (Nov 3, 2009)

Eek-A-Mouse 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyEwTM0n04c

Rebelution is pretty good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6cMkhhqn6k&feature=related


----------



## marleymonster (Dec 15, 2009)

ganja farmer- marlon asher


----------



## nuera59 (Dec 15, 2009)

ub40 labour of love (Kingston town, red red wine ect..)


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 15, 2009)

rebelution. im listening to the new album right now!

c now this is the mentality, wake up cause its reality!


----------



## spliffstarr (Dec 15, 2009)

my favorite reggae music right now...

check out my newest LIVE mix on herbal-essence-sound.com

Click the link

DJ Nikka T- FAM, FRIENDS & FEMALES:
Dancehall Slow Jams 2009

(LIVE, Unedited, & Explicit)


----------



## dingbang (Dec 17, 2009)

Who else can rock the mic talking about pigeons. 



[youtube]1O-Z-8jlB54[/youtube]


----------



## cbtwohundread (Dec 18, 2009)

how do u post the vid like that on the post?help


----------



## cbtwohundread (Dec 18, 2009)

big youth http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5lFptOGXpw&NR=1


----------



## dingbang (Dec 18, 2009)

here is a link to help you out,scroll down until you get to a post by *Jake Bunce* 

great song by the way.




[youtube]w5lFptOGXpw[/youtube]


----------



## cbtwohundread (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 19, 2009)

[youtube]lQ6GxCHb2O0[/youtube]


----------

